# Wannabe smoker from Raleigh, NC



## jcbadabing (Jan 12, 2012)

Got a new smoker for Christmas, a Master Forge Double Door Smoker.  Looking at this site's review section, it should serve me well.  What a great forum, I could spend hours here learning recipes and techniques.  The maiden voyage is this weekend.  Have a friend who makes incredible barbecue on his, so I'm gonna cheat on the first one and do what he does.  The smoker is assembled and ready to to.  I'm going to start with a couple of pork shoulders and throw in a couple of chickens with jerk rub for the heck of it.  Plan is to fire up the smoker tomorrow night with some wood chunks to season it, then get rocking on the real thing early Saturday.

Been looking around this site and see some awesome looking rib roasts and pastrami's, can't wait to try those.  I'll be mostly learning from you guys, but look forward to some good exchanges.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...There is plenty of help here and it won't be long before you will be teaching your neighbor...Just wait to tell him about us!...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to SMF - glad to have you here 

Would you please do us a favor and update your profile with your location


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 12, 2012)

Many of us spend hours on this site looking up recipes and techniques.  Have fun!


----------



## sprky (Jan 12, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse


----------



## boykjo (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to SMF JC....... What part of Raleigh are ya from. I live over by lake wheeler's penny road bridge....... Glad to have you aboard......... Check out the nc gathering in april.... hope you can make it....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...nual-north-carolina-gathering-april-27th-29th

Good luck and happy smoking

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!

Would you please update your profile info to include your location. Thanks!


----------



## jcbadabing (Jan 13, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Welcome to SMF JC....... What part of Raleigh are ya from. I live over by lake wheeler's penny road bridge....... Glad to have you aboard......... Check out the nc gathering in april.... hope you can make it....
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...nual-north-carolina-gathering-april-27th-29th
> 
> ...


Hey Joe, I'm Joe as well.  I actually live in Cary (I say Raleigh on boards like this because no one has ever heard of Cary unless they're from around here.  I live right off rte. 55.  For the others, I'll get my profile updated, thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!  This site has a bunch of great folks that know A LOT about smoking that will help you out in a flash with your questions!

Great to have another Tar Heel on board as well.  Bunch of us here have the Master Forge gasser.  I think you're going to like that bad dog!

Whole bunch of fellow smokers here… you'll have plenty of company!

 -Salt


----------



## alelover (Jan 13, 2012)

Joe from Cary. Yes, I know where it. I was there once. Glad to have ya. Have you joined our NC smokers group yet?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/4/north-carolina-members


----------



## smokedinstl (Jan 13, 2012)

and Happy Smokin!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sounds like you got a good plan.  Welcome to the forum, can't wait to see some "Q"


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 13, 2012)

:welcome1: to SMF


----------



## onytay (Jan 13, 2012)

This is a great group of very knowledgeable people!


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard!

Ain't no such thing as cheating.  We all learned and still do from others.

Now it is your turn to share with us as you progress!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jcbadabing (Jan 14, 2012)

So far, so good (I think).  I put the dry rub on the pork and chickens last night.  Took them out this morning and let them sit for an hour.  I have all my wood chunks/chips sitting in a 5-gallon bucket of water.  Fired up the smoker around 8am and with one adjustment got it dialed in to 195 degrees.  It had a pretty steady smoke going until about 10:15am -- the temp was fine but the smoke had petered out.  I opened her up and replenished wood chunks.  Found that the water pan had dried up so refilled that as well.  Unfortunately while I was doing all that I lost most of the heat.  Temp is coming back up now and starting to get some smoke.  I guess next time I need to replenish water/wood I need to be quicker about it.  I haven't burned down the deck yet, but the Mrs. is not happy about the smoke smell that seems to be finding it's way into the house.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 14, 2012)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 14, 2012)

to your new addiction. Hold on and gather some Patience...more on that later.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## jcbadabing (Jan 12, 2012)

Got a new smoker for Christmas, a Master Forge Double Door Smoker.  Looking at this site's review section, it should serve me well.  What a great forum, I could spend hours here learning recipes and techniques.  The maiden voyage is this weekend.  Have a friend who makes incredible barbecue on his, so I'm gonna cheat on the first one and do what he does.  The smoker is assembled and ready to to.  I'm going to start with a couple of pork shoulders and throw in a couple of chickens with jerk rub for the heck of it.  Plan is to fire up the smoker tomorrow night with some wood chunks to season it, then get rocking on the real thing early Saturday.

Been looking around this site and see some awesome looking rib roasts and pastrami's, can't wait to try those.  I'll be mostly learning from you guys, but look forward to some good exchanges.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...There is plenty of help here and it won't be long before you will be teaching your neighbor...Just wait to tell him about us!...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to SMF - glad to have you here 

Would you please do us a favor and update your profile with your location


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 12, 2012)

Many of us spend hours on this site looking up recipes and techniques.  Have fun!


----------



## sprky (Jan 12, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse


----------



## boykjo (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to SMF JC....... What part of Raleigh are ya from. I live over by lake wheeler's penny road bridge....... Glad to have you aboard......... Check out the nc gathering in april.... hope you can make it....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...nual-north-carolina-gathering-april-27th-29th

Good luck and happy smoking

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!

Would you please update your profile info to include your location. Thanks!


----------



## jcbadabing (Jan 13, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Welcome to SMF JC....... What part of Raleigh are ya from. I live over by lake wheeler's penny road bridge....... Glad to have you aboard......... Check out the nc gathering in april.... hope you can make it....
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...nual-north-carolina-gathering-april-27th-29th
> 
> ...


Hey Joe, I'm Joe as well.  I actually live in Cary (I say Raleigh on boards like this because no one has ever heard of Cary unless they're from around here.  I live right off rte. 55.  For the others, I'll get my profile updated, thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!  This site has a bunch of great folks that know A LOT about smoking that will help you out in a flash with your questions!

Great to have another Tar Heel on board as well.  Bunch of us here have the Master Forge gasser.  I think you're going to like that bad dog!

Whole bunch of fellow smokers here… you'll have plenty of company!

 -Salt


----------



## alelover (Jan 13, 2012)

Joe from Cary. Yes, I know where it. I was there once. Glad to have ya. Have you joined our NC smokers group yet?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/4/north-carolina-members


----------



## smokedinstl (Jan 13, 2012)

and Happy Smokin!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sounds like you got a good plan.  Welcome to the forum, can't wait to see some "Q"


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 13, 2012)

:welcome1: to SMF


----------



## onytay (Jan 13, 2012)

This is a great group of very knowledgeable people!


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard!

Ain't no such thing as cheating.  We all learned and still do from others.

Now it is your turn to share with us as you progress!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jcbadabing (Jan 14, 2012)

So far, so good (I think).  I put the dry rub on the pork and chickens last night.  Took them out this morning and let them sit for an hour.  I have all my wood chunks/chips sitting in a 5-gallon bucket of water.  Fired up the smoker around 8am and with one adjustment got it dialed in to 195 degrees.  It had a pretty steady smoke going until about 10:15am -- the temp was fine but the smoke had petered out.  I opened her up and replenished wood chunks.  Found that the water pan had dried up so refilled that as well.  Unfortunately while I was doing all that I lost most of the heat.  Temp is coming back up now and starting to get some smoke.  I guess next time I need to replenish water/wood I need to be quicker about it.  I haven't burned down the deck yet, but the Mrs. is not happy about the smoke smell that seems to be finding it's way into the house.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 14, 2012)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 14, 2012)

to your new addiction. Hold on and gather some Patience...more on that later.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 18, 2012)




----------

